# Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio



## TOM615 (3. Aug. 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichfilter-20-0...ryZ19818QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio 

Habe ich in der IBucht gesichtet  
Nun da ich ich neu hier bin, möchte ich gerne wissen ob dieser TF was Taugt oder nicht. 
Bin noch in der planung des Teiches und wird so in der richtung 6T bis 7,5T Liter gehen.

danke für hilfe und anregungen

Tom


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*

Hallo

 für 20.000l mit Fisch und semi-professioneller Anlage .............  

würd ich mindestens 4 von den Dingern ordern !

   


im Ernst 

so ein Maischfass mit Anschlüssen, Filtermedien und Pümpchen 
ist zumindest nicht so sehr überteuert !

man darf in der Konfiguration aber in Bezug auf Handling und Leistung auch nicht mit Wundern zu rechnen !

jede Reinigung gerät so zur Schlammschlacht 

oder unterbleibt............

dann macht das Teil aber auch keinen Sinn .......

mfG


----------



## TOM615 (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> für 20.000l mit Fisch und semi-professioneller Anlage .............
> 
> würd ich mindestens 4 von den Dingern ordern !



 


Da ich neu auf diesem gebiet bin bedarf einige Erklärungen. Was würdest du oder ihr denn empfehlen?Und ist diese Preisregion eines TF zu niedrig oder muss ich da noch weiter ausholen?

TNX
Tom


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*

hallo

FAKT ist mindestens 50% der o.g. Filterbeschreibung ist übertrieben 
die andere Hälfte zumindest ungenau....

zu Deiner Frage .....

das kann man SO nicht beantworten  

da müsst man wissen ,
was Dein Teich schon an "Reinigungsleistung" bringen kann.

Bepflanzung , Substrat , Art der Anlage;
welcher Besatz ,
welche Anforderungen an den Wartungsaufwand 


was willst Du erreichen ...



Fotos der Anlage könnten bei der Beurteilung helfen !


mfG


----------



## TOM615 (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*

Bin noch in der Planung des Teiches und wird so in der Richtung 6T bis 7,5T Liter gehen.

Also das heißt das ich bzw. der Teich ausbaufähig ist.
In der Planung des Teiches habe 2-3qm eine tiefe von 1-1,2m vorgesehen und eine Flachzone wie viel oder wie groß weiß ich noch nicht. 
Pflanzen kommen auf jedenfall rein und Fische da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Habe an einen Koi gedacht und ein paar Goldi´s. 
Wird sich zeigen.
Ich weiß nicht was ihr mir empfehlen könnt.  

 Danke Karsten für deine schnelle antwort.

Ach ja Fotos kommen demnächst


----------



## karsten. (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*



			
				TOM615 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Habe an einen Koi gedacht und ein paar Goldi´s.
> Wird sich zeigen.
> Ich weiß nicht was ihr mir empfehlen könnt.........




erstmal keine Fische !

schon gar keine Kois !!

wenn der Teich eine Weile steht 
und Du über Algen und andere Probleme milde lächeln kannst ...........

vielleicht !


mfG


----------



## TOM615 (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal keine Fische !
> 
> schon gar keine Kois !!
> 
> ...




 

Natürlich werde ich sofort keine Fische einsetzen. 
Wie du so geschrieben hast: wenn der Teich eine Weile steht 
und Du über Algen und andere Probleme milde lächeln kannst.
An Fischbesatz habe ich erst im nächsten Jahr gedacht. Aber warum keine Kois is der Teich zu klein? Habe an nur ein einen gedacht. 

Aber wechlen Teichfilter soll ich mir denn holen?

MfG Tom


----------



## karsten. (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichfilter 20.000 L Komplettanlage Filter Teich Bio*



			
				TOM615 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> Aber warum keine Kois ...........



hallo

Kois sollte man halten ,
wenn man Seiner Sache wirklich sicher ist !

wenn sich die Frage so nach Filtern und Voraussetzungen stellt 

ist man noch nicht bereit Teiche für Koi´s anzulegen ....

s.a.hier

ein schöner funktionierender Gartenteich ohne Koi führt nicht automatisch zur Anklage ! 



mfG


im Forum gibt es ein paar wirklich gute Koiteiche 
da werden mit richtig viel Aufwand
die notwendigen Bedingungen sichergestellt....


und 
es geht auch immer ..... billiger .....


----------

